# ID or Voce?



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Has anyone listened to Voce AVK6, and also listened to ID XS? I have heard Voce on a soundboard, but not XS. I'm wondering if XS tweeter is as smooth as Voce, and if XS midrange is more aggressive than Voce mid. And I'm curious about all other comparisons and impressions.

And btw, my amp is 130wrms bridged, maybe not enough power for XS?

And even if you have not heard XS anyway, can you compare Voce to any brands? I'm looking for a very smooth tweeter, like Voce, but a more aggressive mid than Voce.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

QualitySound said:


> Has anyone listened to Voce AVK6, and also listened to ID XS? I have heard Voce on a soundboard, but not XS. I'm wondering if XS tweeter is as smooth as Voce, and if XS midrange is more aggressive than Voce mid. And I'm curious about all other comparisons and impressions.
> 
> And btw, my amp is 130wrms bridged, maybe not enough power for XS?
> 
> And even if you have not heard XS anyway, can you compare Voce to any brands? I'm looking for a very smooth tweeter, like Voce, but a more aggressive mid than Voce.


The XS tweeter isn't what I would describe as smooth. It's a very good tweeter, but it's detailed and a bit sharp if anything. The mid however would probably be right up your alley. One of the best midranges I've ever messed with, very realistic. It's not too relaxed, I had the 6x9, but I've been told they are all tonally similar. Mibass is exceptional too, that's part of why they sound so good.

As far as power 130 watts is enough, they are very effecient speakers. They could handle more sure, but unless your looking for VERY loud output, they won't need more. I had 250+ going to mine and they didn't like all that power except on very short spurts.. I'd say anywhere between 100-200 watts would be perfect for daily listening.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

The ID XS series comps are quite good. I loved the midbass and I did enjoy the tweeter. As T3mpest said not really "smooth" but not fatiguing either. It can easily be smoothed out with eq.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have used both sets of speakers and they are both awesome. I am currently using the Voce's and the mids on that the set are very detailed. I would have to say I like the voce's slightly better because of the mids. As said above the ID's have a technical and detailed tweeter and a punchy mid bass. I honestly would say you cant go wrong with either set. I was looking at the image dynamics sets and I feel like they are way more expensive than they were a couple years ago.


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

asianinvasion21 said:


> I have used both sets of speakers and they are both awesome. I am currently using the Voce's and the mids on that the set are very detailed. I would have to say I like the voce's slightly better because of the mids. As said above the ID's have a technical and detailed tweeter and a punchy mid bass. I honestly would say you cant go wrong with either set. I was looking at the image dynamics sets and I feel like they are way more expensive than they were a couple years ago.


Thanks for the helpful comparison, Asianinvasion21. I just heard the Voce again and they do have better midbass than Hertz Hi Energy, which I compared them to in the store. I played several CDs. The ultimate proof was hearing the bass guitar in Hendrix's Machine Gun. It was full sounding from the Voce, almost Focal-rich, but almost hidden in the HE. And it's good to hear you say the Voce mid sounds better than the ID XS mid too. And I like Voce treble, nice and smooth and gentle. Looks like I will go with Voce. I like them and prefer not to buy speakers I have not heard.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

QualitySound said:


> Thanks for the helpful comparison, Asianinvasion21. I just heard the Voce again and they do have better midbass than Hertz Hi Energy, which I compared them to in the store. I played several CDs. The ultimate proof was hearing the bass guitar in Hendrix's Machine Gun. It was full sounding from the Voce, almost Focal-rich, but almost hidden in the HE. And it's good to hear you say the Voce mid sounds better than the ID XS mid too. And I like Voce treble, nice and smooth and gentle. Looks like I will go with Voce. I like them and prefer not to buy speakers I have not heard.


I totally agree, the mid bass is where they truly shine. the Voce's have a nice warm mid and they sound less fatiguing over long listening periods. You will be very happy with your purchase I promise you that. They are some of the smoothest speakers I have ever heard.


----------

